# General > General >  Evening Classes.. Have your say

## North Highland College

The North Highland College UHI, want you to have your say onwhat evening classes we offer. What would you like to study as an evening class? Would it be leisurely or educational? 

Take our *short survey* to help us to help you!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HX7TCLG

----------


## Big Gaz

What i would like to see is the college in Wick being used again! A good building just not being used is no use to anyone!

----------


## North Highland College

Yes, it is a shame that the building in Wick is not currently being used. However, with a lack of funding and declining numbers it has resulted in this outcome.

----------


## luskentyre

> Yes, it is a shame that the building in Wick is not currently being used. However, with a lack of funding and declining numbers it has resulted in this outcome.


I'm not sure about declining numbers.  Enrolment nights at Wick used to see queues around the block.  If numbers ultimately did decline then I suspect it was due to the shortage of courses on offer (due to the fact there are only two classrooms).

----------


## rogermellie

> I'm not sure about declining numbers.  Enrolment nights at Wick used to see queues around the block.  If numbers ultimately did decline then I suspect it was due to the shortage of courses on offer (due to the fact there are only two classrooms).


these queues might have been due to the fact that at the height of Wick campus being so busy the courses were nearly all free with ILA funding 

a bit like selling something on the org, you ask for a fiver and no-ones interested, you offer it for free and suddenly there's a gamut of folk forming a queue, even folk coming out of camps to join it

----------


## Big Gaz

> these queues might have been due to the fact that at the height of Wick campus being so busy the courses were nearly all free with ILA funding 
> 
> a bit like selling something on the org, you ask for a fiver and no-ones interested, you offer it for free and suddenly there's a gamut of folk forming a queue, even folk coming out of camps to join it


Didn't know Silver Fox was up for a bit of learning?

----------


## luskentyre

> I'm not sure about declining numbers.  Enrolment nights at Wick used to see queues around the block.  If numbers ultimately did decline then I suspect it was due to the shortage of courses on offer (due to the fact there are only two classrooms).





> these queues might have been due to the fact that at the height of Wick campus being so busy the courses were nearly all free with ILA funding 
> 
> a bit like selling something on the org, you ask for a fiver and no-ones interested, you offer it for free and suddenly there's a gamut of folk forming a queue, even folk coming out of camps to join it


That's hardly a fair comparison.  There's a huge difference between being given an object and committing to a period of study.  I've taught a range of courses in both Wick and Thurso and have to say that the Wick students often showed more enthusiasm and put more into the courses.

----------


## The Flea

> Yes, it is a shame that the building in Wick is not currently being used. However, with a lack of funding and declining numbers it has resulted in this outcome.


It is very unfortunate but maybe it could also be what courses are on offer.

----------


## argyle kid

It was purely lack of funding. I know I was there along with loads of others.

Regards AK

----------


## luskentyre

> It was purely lack of funding. I know I was there along with loads of others.
> 
> Regards AK


You're right.  Sadly Wick college was under-resourced from the start on account of having a paltry two rooms from which to deliver courses.  The UHI needs to be held to account for abandoning an entire town.

----------


## Fran

Wick college should be reopened. Why should wick people travel to thurso when we have a college sitting here empty. It has plenty of class rooms and disabled access

----------


## luskentyre

> Wick college should be reopened. Why should wick people travel to thurso when we have a college sitting here empty. It has plenty of class rooms and disabled access


Sadly Fran, it only ever had two classrooms.  Everyone knows that Wick college was a token gesture and even that was abandoned by the UHI.  It speaks volumes that the "North Highland College" user has gone strangely quiet...

----------

